# Old school (but good) dinosaur diorama



## Dr. Brad

I posted this at the TarPit, but thought some of you might enjoy seeing pictures of this too. It's and old school Dino diorama featured in the small Paleontology section of the Royal Alberta Museum in Edmonton, Alberta. The museum opened in 1967, and it seems as though this diorama was there from the beginning! Even though the dinosaurs would be portrayed differently these days, I still enjoy the craftsmanship of this diorama. The "Anastosaurus" as it's called, is very nice. I'd guess the diorama about 1/18 scale, maybe bigger. I enjoy looking at it when we visit Edmonton. I'll be sorry to see it go (if it does) when the museum gets its much needed renovations! Enjoy!


----------



## Els

The dioramas is always one of my favorite things when I go to museums. You are right that this one is old school but they did a nice job on it. The moss on the logs is great.
Thanks for posting


----------



## Dr. Brad

I really enjoy these too! I wish more museums had them!


----------



## spawndude

Nice shading on the dions.

The tree/vegetation look great!


----------



## rgalla

WOW, thats awesome. would love to see that in person.


----------



## Dr. Brad

Glad you guys like it - I really do enjoy seeing it!


----------



## sleevemeister

*cool*

love the dinorama diorama!


----------



## rhinooctopus

*Dino dio*

Well send me back to school!
If I could do as good a job as this diorama, I'd be proud!

Phil K


----------



## Dr. Brad

rhinooctopus said:


> Well send me back to school!
> If I could do as good a job as this diorama, I'd be proud!
> 
> Phil K


Man, so would I!


----------



## bert model maker

That is some pretty good blending the ground surface into the picture backround, you cannot tell WHERE the ground & photo backround meet. Great job.
Bert
MODEL MAKER


----------

